
Afterburner Linux Personality in L4 with OSFree - orionblastar
http://www.osfree.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=61
======
orionblastar
Plans are to run GNU/Linux code in OSFree using the L4 kernel. Give it some
apps.

